# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  I'm sure this has been discussed here before but I had to ask.  I'm a beach girl but hubby wants to take me skiing (I agreed purely on the thought of the spa, shopping, wine etc...).  He hasn't been i

## dapermenter

I'm sure this has been discussed here before but I had to ask.  I'm a beach girl but hubby wants to take me skiing (I agreed purely on the thought of the spa, shopping, wine etc...).  He hasn't been in years and we wanted some advice on where to go.
We want convenience in access to food, cocktails, spa, slopes, shopping...
I'm not sure which questions to ask exactly b/c I have never even been to Colorado.  Any suggestions?  Going with another couple and we don't want to skimp but don't want to break the bank either - is there a better time of year to go that is cheaper?
Thanks in advance!

----------


## MIke R

I lived in Ski town Colorado from 99 to 07...

based on that...

my recommendations based on your criteria are:

Breckenridge
Steamboat
Telluride


November and April are cheaper....but last week of March is pretty sweet...tons of snow still, warm days, and most of the high season tourists are gone......best skiing is in April/May but not many places are open

each one of those towns has a great ol school Main Street with great shops and bars and restaurants...each has a terrific mountain for skiing of all abilities


a word of caution however...do rent a 4 wheel drive SUV  ( Blizzard conditions can occur anytime from Sept. to June )and do plan on spending the first day acclimating to the altitude..depending where you go, your hotel will be at about 6 to 9 thousand feet and you will skiing at 8 to 12 thousand feet.....28% less Oxygen at those levels....you WILL feel it.....drinking a LOT of water ( humidity levels are typically below 30% ) and just chillin and letting your body get used to it all is a very good idea.....what most people do is arrive, start to eat and drink heavily, get up the next morning and ski...and end up with altitude sickness for a day or two....not fun....also the sun is tropical strong at that elevation....bring lots of sunscreen

----------


## fourthtimer

> I'm sure this has been discussed here before but I had to ask.  I'm a beach girl but hubby wants to take me skiing (I agreed purely on the thought of the spa, shopping, wine etc...).  He hasn't been in years and we wanted some advice on where to go.
> We want convenience in access to food, cocktails, spa, slopes, shopping...
> I'm not sure which questions to ask exactly b/c I have never even been to Colorado.  Any suggestions?  Going with another couple and we don't want to skimp but don't want to break the bank either - is there a better time of year to go that is cheaper?
> Thanks in advance!



We've been going to our family's place in CO for almost 20 years and to Utah and Tahoe for many years before that.  Starting with cost...Most of the resorts (as opposed to locals type ski areas) have gotten really expensive.  For example, lift tickets in any of the resort areas are going to run almost $100/day depending on age, multi-day packages, etc.  I have my own gear, but would say that decent skis, boots, etc. will be another $40/day.  Multiplied by two people times the number of days....  

Lodging runs the gamut from a little to a lot.  The resorts with spa, etc. will be expensive anywhere, but Aspen, Vail, Beaver Creek and Telluride all have the reputation of being at the top of the price list; $$$$$.  Breckenridge, Steamboat, Winter Park, Keystone and Copper Mountain have a reputation of being less; $$$$.  Since I haven't had to pay for lodging, I really can't give a real estimate on price.

For quality of skiing, I assume that your group is probably beginner to lower intermediate or you wouldn't be looking to this group for advice.  Apologies if that's not the case and to anyone that reads this and feels slighted.  Like beaches, the quality of ski areas is very much in the eye of the beholder.  My kids and I prefer the back bowls at Vail, the slopes high up at Breckenridge off the T-Bar, and glades and trees just about anywhere there's soft snow.  Most beginner/intermediate skiiers I know like the groomed runs just about anywhere, if there's enough variety.  Thinking of the merely expensive resorts, I think Breckenridge, Crested Butte, Steamboat, Keystone, Copper Mountain, and Winter Park would fit the description for quality groomed skiing.

For shopping, Breckenridge has the most appeal as a real town with good variety too.  Aspen (like a real town too) and Vail (just a resort) are going to be the most high-end.  I haven't spent a lot of time in the other places looking at the shopping, after all, I'm only there to ski.  

If I could only go to one resort...based on ski-ability of the mountain, as a beginner/intermediate skiier, I would pick Copper Mountain.  If I chose one town over another based on amenities and apres-ski, which I have for my own place, it would be Breckenridge.  If I wanted to prove that money is no object, Aspen gets the nod over Telluride.  If your group has a little wander-lust, Breckenridge is great because you can get to Breck., Keystone, A-Basin (one of my favorites), Loveland Pass (an old school locals type place, less expensive, no crowds, interesting expert and high country skiing), Copper Mountain, Vail, and Beaver Creek in less than an hour (conditions permitting).

I avoid skiing later than very early April.  The coverage gets sketchy, the snow on exposed slopes gets really slushy, and I prefer to not sweat when I ski.  Conditions are great in March, but unless you have to go in mid-March you might want to avoid the spring break crowds and higher rates for just about everything.

PM me if you need any further information.

----------


## MIke R

boy are you missing out by not skiing April, May, and June....I shed the cloths..wear light but waterproofed clothing and its the best skiing of the year...coverage is super above 12 thousand feet..the average snowfall in Summit County in April is 57 inches!!!..plenty of coverage....when I lived there I skied right up to the day we left for St Barts in June...Copper is alright....its where I had one of my shops and due to that probably skied Copper 500 days in the 8 years I was there...almost every morning right before I opened up the shop....the back bowls are okay...the front side isnt much,,,its weaknesses lie in not  many good food choices and Frisco is a bit of a drive away where there are great food choices

best skiing if its pure skiing you want is none of the places either of us mentioned....best places are WolfCreeek, Silverton and A Basin

----------


## JoshA

> He hasn't been in years and we wanted some advice on where to go. We want convenience in access to food, cocktails, spa, slopes, shopping...



islandgirldp: Do you really want to go to Colorado? Of your priorities, only one pertains to skiing. Altitude and expense will be both be high at most of the Colorado places mentioned. Steamboat is probably your best bet because of lower altitude and prices than the others as well as a great funky town.

You might be better off at Whistler in Canada. The altitude and the price (depends on exchange) is low. The skiing is great and the amenities are both ultra-convenient and excellent. Plus, if you've never been to Vancouver, it's a great cosmopolitan town and your gateway to Whistler.

----------


## MIke R

good points Josh.... and along that thought...Park City Utah...lower altitude....great snow.....a fantastic Main Street

----------


## ALFresco

I agree with Canada...try Banff/Lake Louise...90 minutes from Calgary. May be the most beautiful place I have ever been. Lake Louise Ski area is one of my favorite all-time ski areas...my wife learned how to ski there as an adult. Lodging at either the Fairmont in Banff or Lake Louise is incredible and the rates are cannot be beat for that level of hotel.

----------


## fourthtimer

> best skiing if its pure skiing you want is none of the places either of us mentioned....best places are WolfCreeek, Silverton and A Basin



Now we're getting somewhere.  I haven't had the pleasure of Silverton -- some day.  Add Snowbird, Alta and the back bowls at Vail to the pure skiing list.

But for beginners/lower intermediates, the groomers at just about any big resort are fine, but I wouldn't ever recommend that a friend get caught on Peak 9 at Breck for a whole vacation.

----------


## JoshA

I have to agree that Lake Louise is one of the most beautiful places on Earth - more so in the summer than the winter because of the unearthly opaque turquoise of the lake. The most beautiful ski area in that region is Sunshine, IMHO, where you'll see sights reminiscent of the Matterhorn. Still, the Chateau Lake Louise, while wonderful, does not have the range and quality of amenities and comfort that you find at the more modern Whistler resort. But it is one classy, historic and beautiful place.

----------


## dapermenter

Thanks for all your suggestions!  My husband has been all over skiing and is quite good but, like I said, it has been a long time.  I like to do research myself and know what I am walking into...  I live in Florida and do not like to fly long distances.  I can make it to St. Barts, but the trip is broken up so it makes it easier.  Canada is out of the question (we might do that when it is just us going).  I just don't want to be "stuck out in the middle of nowhere" with marginal food and no other activity besides skiing (I may not like it). We would like somewhere that is less crowded.
Any other tips would be appreciated.
Thanks again!

----------


## MIke R

Grand Targhee
Jackson Hole
Taos


love all three..a little less in ways of amenities than the original three I posted...but still plenty to offer ...or you can go to New England which opens up even more possibilities

----------

